# Terminator Librarian - What powers when?



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

If a Terminator Librarian with Storm Bolter has 'The Avenger', 'Might of the Ancients' and his Force Weapon and is charging a squad of Nobz, which power is best? The Avenger before going into combat to do some wounds (Auto-hit, then 3s to wound, no saves), firing his Storm Bolter (3s, then 4s, then Nobz 4+ save) or casting Might of the Ancients to do some wounds once he's actually in combat (3s to hit, 2s to wound, no saves is fairly good odds), or save his power for his Force Weapon (3s to hit, 4s to wound and one instant kill)?

Force Weapon seems good, because the Orks can't mess around with wound allocation, but it's quite unreliable. Might of the Ancients is cool, but wound alocation is annoying, especially as the Power Fists/Thunder Hammers IDing capacity is wasted due to all the Nob wound groups being on one wound. The Avenger, which when combined with 8 Bolter shots and 4 Assault Cannon shots, could potentially kill quite a few Orks before the combat starts.

Ideas? Obviously I can just change powers instead (For example, I'm still undecided between Avenger and Vortex of Doom. Vortex causes ID, and has some duality as a vehicle-killer, but you risk losing the entire Terminator Squad and the Librarian rather than just taking a single wound on the Librarian).

Midnight


----------



## moswantd407 (Jul 7, 2011)

It my opinion that the former is the better choice and it is also my opinion that you should stick with the avenger


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Your Libby should have Null Zone clearly then something else fun Might of the Ancients is good.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Can't fire his Storm bolter and use Avenger as you can only use one firing attack.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Can't fire his Storm bolter and use Avenger as you can only use one firing attack.


Sorry, I meant 'or', not and. Otherwise he'd have to be an Epistolary (To use MoA) and they suck.

I'm thinking of going with Avenger and Null Zone, so he can always cast a power, even when in combat. However, I could also experiment with Zone and Gate, as he's with a shooty Terminator Squad. Thoughts?

Midnight


----------



## Grinnsira (Jan 5, 2010)

if you set it up right you can ancient the squad and place wounds on a handful of the Nobs and the kill them when he assaults with the force weapon. I would give him a SS instead of the stormbolter.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm actually not sure what to equip my Terminator Librarian with, I was gonna stick a storm bolter on him but I realised I'd probably never fire it. I was thinking of a storm shield but it's a lot of points, he's going to be with a squad of shooty terminators to.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

it depends, avenger would be best - if they arnt in mega armor - and coupled with your PW (force weapon when used "normally) will prolly be your best bet to kill a nob squad.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I'm actually not sure what to equip my Terminator Librarian with, I was gonna stick a storm bolter on him but I realised I'd probably never fire it. I was thinking of a storm shield but it's a lot of points, he's going to be with a squad of shooty terminators to.


Yeah I don't think the storm bolter is worth spending even 1 point on. It should honestly be included, what sort of moron Space Marine doesn't bring even a bolt pistol to a fight?

The storm shield is really good as it stops the Librarian from dying to the first love tap with a power fist and gives him more time to continue aiding the army with his psychic powers.

As for killing Nobz, it depends a lot on what they're equipped with. If we're talking Nobz with a Painboy, then the force weapon is probably a better bet just because you're basically sure to kill at least one of them that round. The Avenger is a decent shooting attack, but just doesn't do anything to models with W2 and FNP, especially when you take wound allocation into account.

As for the force weapon vs. Might of the Ancients, I think the force weapon is still better because you can at least ensure that the Ork player doesn't allocate away the two or three wounds that the Librarian can cause in a single round. Naturally it isn't a sure thing because he has to pass a psychic test, but it's probably the best choice.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Storm Shield also help stop the Warp destroying you brain.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Q1: Can you un-stick Finecast?

Q2: Does the DA Terminator SS from the Veterans kit fit onto a Terminator Librarian arm?

Midnight


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

I don't believe fine cast can be unstuck any easier than normal plastic - just cut the arm off.


----------



## Alhazred (Sep 13, 2010)

I might be stupid, but for me terminator armor = relentless. A relentless DSing Librarian needs Vortex of Doom. Add a Stormshield and ruin someone's day :victory:


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm going to stick with the SB, 1. Because it's painted now, and 2. Because he wants to join in the fun with his loyal Shootinators, rather than Hammernators/Wolverinators (Of which there is a distinct lack... for now. Oh, and Perils is a risk I'm ready to take). So, Null Zone, definitely, and then what? :dunno:

Avenger for a close range super-flamer (Which has done well for me in test games), Vortex (Which always seems to blow up in my face and kill some of my beloved Terminators, but occasionally does ridiculously awesomesaucely), Might (For some wannabe-Relic Blade antics) or Gate (So my shooty units don't have to waste time in reserve or trudge across the field in order to shoot some faces)?

I think it'll be one of these four (The so-called 'ninja magic' powers), because the others don't look so good, but which of the four I have no idea. I don't just want to be able to kill Nobz with it either, I'll probably also face IG, Chaos and a slim chance of Eldar. Mind you, the IG are primarily a foot army, as are the Eldar (Gotta love them 'Footdars'), and the CSM aren't exactly mechanized. More hybrid. So powers that will be useful against a wide variety of foes will be most welcome.

So, to recap, we have a Librarian with Terminator Armour, a Storm Bolter, Null Zone and ........

Midnight


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm thinking of having Smite and Null Zone, pretty deadly if other terminators decide to show up, but I dunno tbh as since he's with a shooty squad it may be better to add some additional close combat bonuses to the squad. What sucks is that if you us any other power in the phase, you can't use your force weapon, unless you update to epistolary.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

...and Gate (unless they have transport, so MoA).


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> ...and Gate (unless they have transport, so MoA).


What would you give a Terminator Librarian with a force weapon and storm shield?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

The above:
Null Zone, Might of Ancients/Gate (depending on transport or not).


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Would you upgrade him so he could use two powers a turn?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Depends on the points level, and what sort of list I'm playing etc. 3/4 times I would say yes at anything 1500+ really, as you can use MoA _and_ the force weapon in one assault, which is just the thing for C'Tan killing :wink:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Not updated my list yet so don't know if I have the points for a transport, although I seriously doubt it, so they'll be on foot.


----------

